# Savage 112 varminter Low Pro 25-06....Nice!!



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Picked it up last week and Im inpressed. :jammin: The Accu-trigger out of the box is the sweetest I've shot. Off the bags it needed around 30-35 rounds before it found itself. Using Federal 115 gr. Nos. Partitions I pulled this 5 shot group off;










Here is a pic of the rig mounted up with a Swarovski 4-12x50;










Yes, its a tad on the hefty side but I think it adds to its inherent accuracy. Its a true switch-barrel set-up also. I have a feeling once I start pushing my reloads its gonna get real good! dd:

Thanks for tak'n a peek, Dave


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh great! Now I want one :lol: What was the range that you fired that group at?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

10 feet..... :lol: (just kidding)

Damn nice group man! :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice group and nice looking rifle !!! I can not get over how much that looks like a Ruger M77 Mark II.......


----------

